# Where can i find a LSD for a 82 Datsun 200sx?



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

Which differentials would fit right in?.. where can i find one?

-Rob


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

which rear end does it have what are those h200's? I think if you have a h165 or h200 or r200 then LSD is easier, for the h150/a you'll really only be able to get a phantomgrip.


----------



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> which rear end does it have what are those h200's? I think if you have a h165 or h200 or r200 then LSD is easier, for the h150/a you'll really only be able to get a phantomgrip.


according to my chiltons manual, its an H190, Iron cast.... any ideas?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

resorb said:


> according to my chiltons manual, its an H190, Iron cast.... any ideas?


possibly a 720? pickup. Try phantom grip.


----------

